# minun käy + -ksi



## Gavril

I just saw the phrase 

"Minun käy sääliksi vähemmän lahjakkaita"

which, I speculate, means "I pity less gifted people". In general, what does _minun(/sinun/...) käydä_ + the translative (_-ksi_) case mean?

K


----------



## Perkele

You can use käydä + adjective (translative) with almost any adjective.

Valehtelu käy helpoksi. - Lying gets easy.

Hengittäminen käy vaikeammaksi. - Breathing gets more difficult.

***

'Jonkun käy sääliksi', however, is more idiomatic and I can't see any noun you could use instead of 'sääli'.


----------



## Gavril

Perkele said:


> You can use käydä + adjective (translative) with almost any adjective.
> 
> Valehtelu käy helpoksi. - Lying gets easy.
> 
> Hengittäminen käy vaikeammaksi. - Breathing gets more difficult.
> 
> ***
> 
> 'Jonkun käy sääliksi', however, is more idiomatic and I can't see any noun you could use instead of 'sääli'.


Would it be correct to translate _jonkun käy sääliksi _as _someone feels sorry for (...)_, then?


----------



## Perkele

To be brief: yes.


----------

